

A Conversation with Peter Thiel - dnetesn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/12/a-conversation-with-peter-thiel/?_php=true&_type=blogs&ref=technology&_r=0

======
gatehouse
I'm enjoying the hype train for zero to one, what I'm not enjoying is that I
can't read it until next Thursday.

